
Show HN: Ambidexter (Latin): Using both hands with equal ease - igbow
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.igbow.ambidexter
======
igbow
Question for ambidextrous: does this game seems easier to beat for you, as you
can use both hands with ease? Do you think that this game can train
ambidexterity?

